# [SOLVED] Can't open advanced boot options?



## hayleypm93 (Sep 4, 2009)

My laptop is still fairly new--I've only had it for a few months, as a college/Christmas present. It's a Dell, running Windows 7.
Anyways, recently it's been acting up funny. It loads really slow, freezes up a lot, and gives me the BSoD a lot and shuts down. I've tried running anti-viral programs and they all say that nothing is wrong...but I know something is up.
I keep all my documents, pictures, and music on flash drives so I'm fine with losing any data on the laptop right now. I thought that maybe a factory restore would work--but then when I restart the computer and press the blue "Fn" key and the button with a blue "F12" several times, it just doesn't load to that screen. Sometimes it goes to a black screen with a flashing cursor and just sits there forever and does nothing. As soon as I hit 'delete' or 'esc' it will continue starting up as usual. Now if I try hitting 'F2' instead, it just ignores it altogether. (The only options I have come up are F2 and F12--'Setup' and 'Boot Options', respectively).
I have no idea what's going on with my computer. I can't do a system restore because I never made any on my own (somehow I just assumed it would automatically create its own--silly me). And I can't seem to get into the boot options screen that I want. Somebody help me, please!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can't open advanced boot options?*

Hello hayleypm93,

Start tapping F8 (no FN key) just before the Dell screen switches to the Windows loading bar. This will load the Windows Advanced Boot option menu.

There is no need to press the FN key to enter Setup (F2) or the Boot Menu (F12).

What model Dell is this?


----------



## hayleypm93 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Can't open advanced boot options?*

I thought I would have to since I don't have separate F(#) keys, but I'll try it--thank you! It's an Inspiron N4010 by the way.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can't open advanced boot options?*

As with most laptops, the F keys are the primary keys and the other functions are secondary.

You should be able to access repair and restore functions from the Windows Advanced Boot menu.

Usually, F12 is only to access hardware boot devices, but some manufacturers also add the Recovery partition to the menu.


----------



## hayleypm93 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Can't open advanced boot options?*

Okay, I got it all fixed and whatnot. Thank you for the help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem! Glad to be of assistance!


----------

